# Unterschied zwischen S7-Online und Libnodave ?



## MW (19 Mai 2008)

Aufgrund meines aktuellen Problems (http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=19421) hab ich mal etwas rumprobiert. 

Hardware: 
CPU: 315-2DP (6ES7 315-2AG10-0AB0)
CP: 343-1 (6GK7 343-1EX20-0XE0) 
Verbindung über Ethernet

Wenn nun mit einem PG ein Baustein beobachtet wird und man eine Verbindung über Libnodave(ISO_TCP) zu dieser CPU aufbaut, bricht die Verbindung zum PG sofort ab und es funktioniert nur noch die Verbindung über Libnodave.
Wenn man nun Versucht noch eine zweite Verbindung via Libnodave aufzubauen bekommt man keine Verbindung. Bausteine Beobachten mit Step 7 funktioniert aber mit zwei PG´s gleichzeitig

Zusammen gefasst: 
- Step 7 Online funktioniert mit mehreren Verbindungen gleichzeitig, ohne   andere Kommunikation (S7-Kommunikation mit Put/Get) zu behindern.
- Libnodave funktioniert nur eine Verbindung die dan auch noch alle anderen Kommunikationswege behindert (S7 online wird sofort getrennt und S7-Kommunikation(über PUT/GET) wird keine Neuer Verbindungsaufbau zugelassen (wenn diese durch Verbindungsfehler getrennt wurde)


Ist dieses Problem bekannt bzw. lösbar ?


----------



## Ralle (19 Mai 2008)

Kann ich nicht bestätigen, ich habe eine 319 mit integrierter PN-Schnittstelle. Baustein beobachten, Variablentabelle online (Step7 Prof. V5.4) und TNodave-Testprogramm mit der libnodave-Delphi-Komponente laufen (alle 3) gleichzeitig problemlos. Leider hab ich keine 315 mit separater CP zum Testen, aber da sollte eigentlich kein Unterschied sein. Welche libnodave-dll nutzt du, die Neueste?


----------



## Zottel (19 Mai 2008)

MW schrieb:


> Aufgrund meines aktuellen Problems (http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=19421) hab ich mal etwas rumprobiert.
> 
> Hardware:
> CPU: 315-2DP (6ES7 315-2AG10-0AB0)
> ...


Ich habe jetzt auch deinen anderen Thread gelesen. Was ich aus beiden nicht ersehen kann: Welche Protokoll-Variante nutzt du bei Libnodave, ISO_TCP oder S7online?
S7online ist Mist. Die Bedeutung der Felder in den an die Siemens DLL übergebenen structs ist reinweg geraten. Wem es hilft seine CP oder USB-Adapter zu nutzen, na gut.



MW schrieb:


> :icon_question: :icon_question:
> Ist mein Problem wirklich so Kompliziert, dass keine ne idee hat, oder is es so einfach und ihr lacht euch kaputt


Es ist kompliziert genug, daß ich nicht soviel Siemens-Kram habe um es ausprobieren zu können, keinen Cp, schon gar keine 2, keine 2. CPU.


> edit: wo sind denn nur die Profis (wie Zottel, Ralle, Q_M usw.) wenn man sie braucht :icon_frown:


Hier, hilflos.


----------



## MW (20 Mai 2008)

Zottel schrieb:


> Welche Protokoll-Variante nutzt du bei Libnodave, ISO_TCP oder S7online?


 
ISO_TCP



> Welche libnodave-dll nutzt du, die Neueste?


 
es müsste die neuste sein (0.8.4.4 glaub ich)



Ich werde die sache mal mit weiteren CPU-CP kombinationen testen, 3 kombinationen hab ich noch (314C-2DP + CP 343-1, 314 + CP 343-1 und 313C + CP 343-1). Wenn es dort genauso ist, würde ich mal vermuten, dass das ein problem mit dem CP ist, denn dieser ist bei den aufgezählten CPU´s die wir hier haben identisch (Bestellnummer + Firmware)


----------



## MW (27 Mai 2008)

Ich glaub ich habs (zumindest verliefen die ersten Tests erfolgreich )

Es hat nix mit Libnodave zutun, sondern mit den Einstellungen des CP´s.
Der CP hatte eine Falsche Subnetz Maske und eine ungünstige Routeradresse bzw. wurden diese seit der inbetriebnahme geändert. Somit hatte die Libnodave-Verbindung die vom Gleichen Subnetz kommt wie die SPS immer vorrang. Die Verbindungen vom PG und die S7-Verbindungen kommen/gehen in ein anderes Subnetz.

auf soeinen Mist muss man erstmal kommen


----------

